# look keo tension adjustment screw



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

somehow i have managed to round the hex key screw that you use to adjust the tension

it wont turn in either direction 

anyone know if i can replace this somehow (the spring doesnt seem like it will be easy to remove and re fit, and the screw i have no idea if it can even be removed)?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

If the hex screw isn't completely rounded you might consider soaking it with WD40 or better yet, PB Blaster overnight, then try it again. Of course, the pedal should be remover from the bike 1st.

Another option is to take a hacksaw blade to cut a groove into the screw so that a straight blade screwdriver will fit.

Maybe the best option of all is to take the pedal to a hardware store, explain the situation and ask if they have an "easy out" that would work on it.

You could also try drilling it out using a bit just a little smaller in diameter than the screw.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i will be able to back it out with an easy out - but not sure if this screw is 'captive' under the pedal body?

it is completely rounded by the way, its not going to come out with a hex key and at the moment it is absolutely flush with the pedal body due to the spring tension under it

i could drill it but need to be certain i can get it working again - as it sits right now, i can use the pedal, i just like them pretty tight and it is at the factory (loose) setting

(note that i have only done about 50km with these pedals)


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

How about taking a dremel tool and cutting a groove into the screw then using a flat blade screwdriver like mentioned above?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

With that screw being fairly soft, sometimes you can push or tap a slightly oversize wrench into the rounded-off socket and have it hold enough to turn the screw a few times. I think the Keo adjuster is 3 mm, so I'd try an SAE 1/8" (3.175 mm) Allen first. If that's still too loose, try an SAE 9/64" (3.573 mm) Allen.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

frdfandc said:


> How about taking a dremel tool and cutting a groove into the screw then using a flat blade screwdriver like mentioned above?


i dont know if that will work, its a tiny screw and it sits flush - will have to see if i have a dremel tip that is small enough

might try a slightly larger imperial wrench as mentioned above 1st


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

alexb618,

The Keo screw, by design, is _always_ flush to top surface of pedal. The screw engages another threaded part, which in turn applies more or less preload force to the springs.

I'm unsure how this can be disassembled, or whether a proprietary screw is needed.

As I understand it, you want to tighten the spring & increase force required to unclip.

Since the pedal has already been compromised, an ordinary twist drill bit, of appropriate size, would "grab" the rounded-off socket and allow you to turn the screw clockwise (higher tension) ... For "loosening" the damaged screw, use a screw extractor ("easy out") as mentioned earlier.

I suspect your screw's hex socket got rounded off because you used a worn-out hex bit driver or 'allen' wrench, or the hex bit was a lower-grade, soft steel.

Tip: 
Always use good condition, good quality hex drivers (eg, Park Tool, or Bondhus, who makes the bits for Park). 
Discard the wrench when you notice its edges rounding off, or when it doesn't snugly engage a new screw.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks for the info tom

the hex drivers have already been sent to the bin, i never trusted them even though they were reasonably expensive


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Guys,,how would I know if the tension is at the + max adjustment? any indication? so I can avoid this problem,,I just bought a keo2 max,, thanks


----------



## rupertwy (Mar 26, 2012)

I had the same problen with the look keo classic adjustment allen screw but did what Tom H said to do with the drill bit and it worked. You have to be a bit careful and you probably will not be able to adjust it ever again but it's better than putting them in the trash if you drill it to your desired tension, 

Many thanks Tom.


----------

